# Anybody need Chinese Standard? Drive motor system for electric vehicles-Part 1



## jacobcheng (Apr 11, 2017)

This article is automatically translated by google translate, just for reference.

Chinese version PDF please CLICK HERE.

Drive motor system for electric vehicles

Part 1: Specification​


1 Scope

This part of GB / T 18488 specifies the operating system, voltage rating, type designation, requirements, inspection rules and marking and marking of the drive motor system for electric vehicles.

This part applies to electric vehicle drive motor system, drive motor, drive motor controller. For a motor vehicle with a power generation function and its controller, refer to this section.



2 normative reference documents

The following documents are indispensable for the application of this document. For dated references, the only dated edition applies to this document. For undated references, the latest edition (including all modifications) applies to this document.

Rotating motor quota and performance

GB 755-2008

GB 1971 Rotating electrical machine terminal mark and rotation direction

GB / T 2423.17 Environmental testing for electric and electronic products - Part 2: Test methods Test Ka: Salt mist

GB 2894 Safety signs and guidelines for their use

GB / T 2900.25 Electrotechnical terms Rotating electrical machines

GB / T 2900.33 Electrical terminology Power electronics technology

GB 4208 enclosure protection class (IP code)

GB / T 4942.1 Degree of protection of the overall structure of a rotating electrical machine (IP code) Classification

GB / T 19596 Electric vehicle terminology

GB / T 28046.3-2011 Road vehicles - Environmental conditions and tests for electrical and electronic equipment - Part 3: Mechanical load

GB / T 29307-2012 Reliability test method for drive motor systems for electric vehicles.



3 terms and definitions

GB / T 2900.25, GB / T 2900.33 and GB / T 19596, as well as the following terms and definitions apply to this document.

3.1 Drive motor system

A drive motor, a drive motor controller, and a combination of auxiliary means for their operation.

3.2 Drive motor drive motor

An electrical device that converts electrical energy into mechanical power to provide a driving force for vehicle travel, and which can also have the function of converting mechanical energy into electrical energy.

3.3 Drive motor controller

The device for controlling the energy transfer between the power supply and the driving motor is composed of a control signal interface circuit, a driving motor control circuit and a driving circuit.

3.4 DC bus voltage

The DC input voltage of the drive motor system.

3.5 Rated voltage rated voltage

Nominal voltage of the DC bus.

3.6 Maximum operating voltage

The maximum value of the DC bus voltage.

3.7 Input and output characteristics input & output characteristic

Representation of the drive motor, drive motor controller or drive motor system speed, torque, power, efficiency, voltage, current and other parameters of the relationship between.

3.8 Continuous torque

Specifies the maximum, long-term working torque.

3.9 Continuous power continuous power

Specifies the maximum, long-term power of work.

3.10 Speed control accuracy

The deviation between the actual value of the speed and the expected value of the speed, or the deviation between the actual value of the speed and the expected value of the rotational speed is the percentage of the desired value of the speed.

3.11 Torque control accuracy

The deviation of the torque actual value from the torque expected value, or the deviation between the torque actual value and the torque expectation value as a percentage of the torque desired value.

3.12 Speed response time respond time of speed

The time elapsed since the drive motor controller has received the instruction information from the beginning to the desired value of the specified tolerance range.

3.13 Torque response time respond time of torque

The time elapsed since the drive motor controller has received the instruction information from the beginning to the desired value of the specified tolerance range.

3.14 Active discharge

When the drive motor controller is cut off the power, cut into the special discharge circuit, the controller supports the process of rapid discharge capacitor.

3.15 Passive discharge

When the drive motor controller is cut off the power, do not cut into a special discharge circuit, the controller supports the natural discharge process of the capacitor.

3.16 Drive motor controller support capacitor discharge time

When the drive motor controller is powered off, the motor controller supports the time it takes for the capacitor to discharge to 60 V.

3.17 Drive motor controller operating current drive motor controller current

When the drive motor controller is in normal operation, the current on the power lines connected to the drive motor is connected.

3.17.1 Drive motor controller continuous current

Can drive the motor controller for a long time to work the maximum working current.

3.17.2 Drive motor controller short time working current drive motor controller short-time current

The maximum operating current of the drive motor controller capable of operating normally within a specified period of time.

3.17.3 Drive motor controller maximum operating current

Can reach and can withstand the drive motor controller operating current maximum.

3.18 Drive motor system efficiency drive motor system efficiency

The percentage of the output power of the drive motor system and the input power.



4 working system, voltage class and model name

4.1 working system

Developed by manufacturer and user with reference to GB 755.

4.2 Voltage rating

Drive Motor System DC Bus Rated Voltage Take the following ratings: 36 V, 48 V, 60 V, 72 V, 80 V, 120 V, 144 V'168 V, 192 V, 216 V, 240 V, 264 V, 312 V'336 V'360 V, 384 V'408 V, 540 V, 600 V'650 V, 700 V, 750 V.

Note: marked for the preferred level.

4.3 drive motor and drive motor controller model name

Drive motor and drive motor controller designation Refer to Appendix A.



5 requirements

5.1 General requirements

(Such as periodic abnormal sound, abnormal sound after bearing damage, small foreign matter stuck in the rotation caused by abnormal sound, etc.); drive motor controller should have a To meet the vehicle requirements of the communication function, fault diagnosis function.

5.2 General items

5.2.1 appearance

Drive motor and drive motor controller surface should not be rust, bumps, scratches, coating should not be peeling, fasteners should be firmly connected, lead wire or terminal should be intact, color and logo should be correct, nameplate The writing and content should be clear and correct, and should not fall off.

5.2.2 Outline and mounting dimensions

The dimensions and mounting dimensions of the drive motor and drive motor controller shall comply with the dimensions and mounting dimensions specified between the manufacturer and the user.

5.2.3 quality

Shall not exceed the value negotiated between the manufacturer and the user.

5.2.4 Drive motor controller housing mechanical strength

The drive motor controller housing shall be capable of withstanding a pressure of not less than 10 kPa without significant plastic deformation.

5.2.5 Liquid cooling system cooling circuit sealing performance

For liquid-cooled drive motor and drive motor controller, should be able to withstand no less than 200 kPa pressure, no leakage.

5.2.6 Drive motor stator winding cold DC resistance

The DC resistance of the drive motor stator winding should be in accordance with the technical documentation.

Note: The product technical documentation may be a technical agreement or other specification negotiated between the product specification, the manufacturer and the user.

5.2.7 Insulation resistance

5.2.7.1 Insulation resistance of the drive motor stator windings to the housing

5.2.7.1.1 Drive motor stator winding The cold insulation resistance of the enclosure shall be greater than 20 Mn.

5.2.7.1.2 Drive motor stator winding The thermal insulation resistance of the enclosure shall not be less than the value calculated in accordance with equation (1):

Where:

R - drive motor stator winding on the chassis of the thermal insulation resistance, in megger (Mn);

Udmax - the maximum operating voltage, the unit is volts (V);

P - The continuous power of the drive motor, in kilowatts (kw).

When the insulation resistance calculated by the formula (1) is less than 0.38 Mn, it is determined by the 0.38 Mn evaluation.

5.2.7.2 Insulation resistance of the stator winding of the drive motor to the temperature sensor

If the temperature sensor of the drive motor is fixed in the stator winding, the thermal insulation resistance value of the drive motor winding to the temperature sensor should be greater than 20. The thermal insulation resistance value of the stator winding of the drive motor to the temperature sensor should not be lower than that of the equation (1) Value, if according to formula (1) dollars

If the insulation resistance is less than 0.38 Mn, it is determined by 0.38 Mn.

5.2.7.3 Drive motor controller insulation resistance

The thermal and thermal insulation resistance between the power terminals and the housing, the signal terminals and the enclosure, the power terminals and the signal terminals shall be not less than 1 Mn.

5.2.8 Withstanding voltage

5.2.8.1 Inter-turn impulse withstand voltage for drive motor windings


*Read more...
*


----------

